# bunny ideas needed - attaching a run to a shed



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

My friend is moving her buns out of the garage and into a new shed like this one. She has separated off a an area of the garden with no access to the flowerbeds or the pond and now we just need some ideas for how to attach the run to the shed.

Ideally there would be an exit/entrance flap to the run away from the main door of the shed, obviously she needs access into it herself.

Any ideas or links to ready built runs please


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This is how I done ours. I cut a small section out in one corner of the shed and made a sliding door to close it at night. The run is staked a foot into the ground so nothing can lift it and I laid wire on the bottom of it and turfed over it.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, looks great 

Loving the naughty rabbit statue


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love that ornament.

Here's a picture kind of showing how the door was done.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

So it just slots in? That's clever  

Where did you get the wire for the run, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah the door is just like a home made sliding door but the other way so the rabbits can't slide it themselves.

The run itself is made from two metal runs taken apart and put together the way I wanted and attached to a chunky wood frame, which is staked into the ground. Because I put it next to the fence I just put wire mesh (can get in B&Q) along the fence to prevent them chewing it.

This is the runs I used, two of the large size one.
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, here are some pictures of how we did ours. The shed and run are attached by a tunnel - we used a cat flap attachment on the shed and although the tunnel is made from wood, it's encased in galvanised mesh for security. I think the pictures show the run is bedded with straw and hay, but I've just taken most of that up as it's getting too wet now that winter's setting in. The run is floored with paving slabs, but Buddy has a digging tub and grass to munch daily. I'm working on attaching another tunnel to take him down to a grass run on our lawn, though. We got our mesh from this online store.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the rabbits flap, it had to be a dog flap as some of them are so big.








(the bit where the mesh and tiles are is sorted now, had a few mouse holes but its cemented now! Looked a mess for a while until I could sort it)

The shed and run set-up. The flap leads into the run on the left and they have access 24/7, the door is left open all day to the run at the front.









You can see the cat flap on the inside here.









The flap has a plastic cover which slides down over it to lock them either in or out if I need to.

*Heidi*


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone  

Great ideas and after all the time I've spent on my friends new set up I'm seriously considering adopting a couple of buns of my own again. Haven't lived anywhere with a garden until recently but now we've got loads of space  There's a great rescue near us called Camp Nibble who have bonded pairs up for rehome. 

So expect me back with more questions


----------



## amico3 (Oct 21, 2011)

I purchase my run from The Pet Express - dogs, cats, birds, reptiles and small animals over 28000 for sale good price, especially when I change the run every year so I can give my Blue of Sint-Niklaas a different environment every so often. He does get spoilt!


----------

